# Phil Claus



## tomcon (17. August 2004)

Moin Leutz,

man liest so einiges über Ärger und Unzufriedenheit hier im Forum - mal berechtigt und mal eher nicht. Da ist es schon mutig für einen Bikehersteller, sich der Kritik direkt zu stellen.

RM macht das und das finde ich gut. 

Danke Phil - Respekt!

greetz


----------



## Weizenbiker (18. August 2004)

Ja, dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Den Bikeaction Leuten fällt es aber auch sicherlich leichter als einigen anderen Herstellern, weil:

Der absolut gute Service und die unkomplizierte Regelung bei Schäden jeglicher Art ( ob Garantiefall oder eigenes Verschulden ) genießt in der Szene einen fabelhaften Ruf. Die Rockys sind zwar richtig teuer, aber dafür kannst du dich auf den after sales Service verlassen.

Rocky Fahrer sind eine Gemeinschaft ( ähnlich wie Harley-Biker ) und können Rocky deshalb bei Fehlern nicht wirklich böse sein.

Rocky Fahrer sind Vorbilder und benehmen und artikulieren sich auch so.

Die Qualität von Rocky ist im Schnitt sehr, sehr gut.

Sinn eines Forums ist es nun mal, über Probleme und Lösungsmöglichkeiten zu reden. Deshalb beschäftigen sich 90% der threads mit Problemen und auch unerfreulichen Ereignissen.

Ich könnte für die letzten 3 Monate jede Woche schreiben:
Ich bin 3 mal die Woche gefahren, mein Rocky hat mich hoch und runter getragen und es war herrlich.

Auch für bikeaction hat das sein Gutes: Da der Vertrieb über Händler läuft, fehlt der Kontakt zum Endkunden und sein Feedback. Über ein Forum kann man das sehr gut herstellen. Und echte Probleme wie z.B. die miese Slayer-Schwinge offen mitteilen und die Lösung ( Umtausch ) schnell mitteilen.

Mit diesen Motivationen kann sich bikeaction und Phil persönlich guten Gewissens dem Forum stellen und seinen Mann stehen.

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (18. August 2004)

Thanks guys,

very much appreciated. 

Eure Aussagen machen uns einmal mehr bewusst wie wichtig es war, dieses Forum einzurichten, und ich werde mich bemühen, Eure Kritik, Anregungen, Meinungen und Wünsche in unseren Service und die Entwicklung unserer Produkte in entprechender Weise zu integrieren.

Bitte besucht uns auch während der EUROBIKE Halle B4 (direkt am Osteingang) Stand 300 und 400 (Race Face/ROcky Mountain).

Es wäre angenehm, Euch auch einmal persönlich kennenzulernen.

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------

